# SCRIBUS sans X11



## gafguy (6 Juin 2005)

A cette adresse :
http://www.scribus.org.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=11 
vous pouvez télécharger une version de Scribus qui est incomplète (pour moi elle m'a mis : The following program are missing : Ghostscript : You cannot use EPS images) et instable, mais qui présente le gros avantage de pouvoir s'ouvrir sans faire appel à X11 ou à Applescript !
Essayez et vous verrez !
Un avertissement y figure : This is *not* reccommended for production use.


----------



## genemartin (7 Juin 2005)

C'est quel fichier qu'il faut télécharger ?


----------



## gafguy (7 Juin 2005)

Celui-là : 1.3.0cvs Snapshot
Bon essai !


----------



## avosmac (8 Juin 2005)

Il y a confusion ce me semble. Il s'agit d'un pack qui ne nécessite pas Fink mais qui passe toujours pas X11. Son installation n'est pas forcément plus simple puisqu'il faut le compiler sauf erreur.


----------



## gafguy (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour !
C'est ce que je m'étais dit aussi !
Mais il fonctionne à la perfection sans autre manipulation que le téléchargement !
Bonne journée,

PS : je réouvre mon post : n'est-ce pas parcce que j'avais d'abord installé Scribus une première fois que je n'ai eu aucun problème ?


----------

